# Difference between setcpu governors



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

What r the differences Google it didn't find much. I mean their names say a lot but what about hot plug I can't find anything about hot plug and I I'm curiousTHANX IN ADVANCED

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

I've always wondered the same.


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hotplug turns off one of the cores when the load is low and some modified versions turn off the core when the screen is off. It does this to save battery.


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

There's a lot of info about ondemand and interactive and smartass, Hotplug turns off one of the 2 cores upon screen off. It was really buggy at first but now it's stable and it's AMAZING and makes battery life AMAZING!!!

It's absolutely the governor to use.


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

I forgot I found this last night

*ondemand - *Available in most kernels, and the default governor in most kernels. When the CPU load reaches a certain point (see "up threshold" in Advanced Settings), ondemand will rapidly scale the CPU up to meet demand, then gradually scale the CPU down when it isn't needed.
*interactive - *Available in newer kernels, and becoming the default scaling option in some official Android kernels. The interactive governor is functionally similar to the ondemand governor with an even greater focus on responsiveness.
*conservative -* Available in some kernels. It is similar to the ondemand governor, but will scale the CPU up more gradually to better fit demand. Conservative provides a less responsive experience than ondemand, but can save battery.
*performance -* Available in most kernels. It will keep the CPU running at the "max" set value at all times. This is a bit more efficient than simply setting "max" and "min" to the same value and using ondemand because the system will not waste resources scanning for CPU load.
*powersave -* Available in some kernels. It will keep the CPU running at the "min" set value at all times.
*userspace* *- *A method for controlling the CPU speed that isn't currently used by SetCPU. For best results, do not use the userspace governor.
*smartass* *- *Included in some custom kernels. The smartass governor effectively gives the phone an automatic Screen Off profile, keeping speeds at a minimum when the phone is idle.


----------



## Creed (Dec 30, 2011)

For best results as far as battery is concerned and assuming I enjoy a mostly lag-less experience when the screen is on, is hotplug the way to go or conservative? I am using Franco's Kernal + RootzBoat and Franco has his min setting set to 700 but the governor is conservative. Is this the way to go?

Thanks for any help you guys can provide.


----------



## ChrisPSU (Oct 17, 2011)

Not to be a dick (I'm going to do it anyway however) what exactly did u Google? This was pretty easy IMO

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&redir_esc=&client=ms-android-google&source=android-browser-suggest&v=141238707&qsubts=1326684151122&action=devloc&q=hotplug+governor

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Creed said:


> For best results as far as battery is concerned and assuming I enjoy a mostly lag-less experience when the screen is on, is hotplug the way to go or conservative? I am using Franco's Kernal + RootzBoat and Franco has his min setting set to 700 but the governor is conservative. Is this the way to go?
> 
> Thanks for any help you guys can provide.


Franco has the hotplug setting as an option for any governor you choose via his app.


----------



## Creed (Dec 30, 2011)

Well yes, but is hotplug a better governor then, for example, conservative?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I use conservative with hotplug. I don't really notice much lag compared to interactive

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

I seem to get better battery life with hot plug then interactive with no lag. What's interactiveX?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hot plug is an option that shuts down one of the cores when the screen is off. It saves a considerable amount of battery.

The only negative for some is when some people click the power button to turn the screen on - it may take a few milliseconds longer to see the lock screen. A very worthwhile trade off in my opinion.


----------



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank u. One better does anyone wanna post some pictures with they're set CPU settings and explain your kernel and show screen shot of your almost dead battery and the battery screen so we know what's really working with some visual aid

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> I seem to get better battery life with hot plug then interactive with no lag. What's interactiveX?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


interactiveX = intercative + hotplug. It's what I use, I think Imo is the only one offering it


----------

